# Armar HDD externo con adaptador para este fin.



## alexus (Ene 25, 2010)

buen dia foristas, como estan? espero que muy bien.

Les cuento mi inquietud, curiosidad, interrogante, etc.

Hoy a la mañana me regalaron un adadptador de esos que instalas un disco duro de 

3 1/2", y boila! tenes un HD externo.

Trae cables para disco ide, sata, serial ata, alimentacion, etc.

hasta aqui bien.

Resulta, que yo tengo un disco MAXTOR, de 160Gb, SATA, 0km, cerrado hermetico, y me gustaria instalarlo en este aparato.

Aqui mi duda, podre usar este disco "virgen" para este fin? 

Desde ya agradezco sus comentarios.

un abrazo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola.

Si tienes Windows, éste lo reconoce como una unidad portátil de almacenamiento, a la que puedes formatear si no lo está.
Ya haz instaldo el disco, qué te dice Windows.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eidtech (Ene 25, 2010)

Si el disco esta "virgen" como dices...... primero debes particionarlo, si no windows nunca lo reconocera.


----------



## alexus (Ene 25, 2010)

asi es, el disco esta virgen, y actualmente estoy usando el windows 7.

en este momento voy a empezar a armarlo.

primer problema, lo conecto, y la pc me reconoce que concete algo, pero...

me lo muestra en panel de control, impresoras y otro hardware, no en "equipo" o "mi pc" como pensaba.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola.
Haz tratado de abrirlo como si fuera una caperta o un archivo, tal vez debes usar Agregar hardware (en el Panel de Control).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 25, 2010)

yo diria que un formateo primario es nesesario, porque a mi windows no me ha reconocido discos que no tengan algun  formateo


----------



## alexus (Ene 25, 2010)

fui a panel de control y no encuentra nada, aunque, yo lo veo que esta ahi, pero no me da opcion alguna para hacer algo, llamses formatear, etc.

le pedi ayuda a un amigo que es tecnico en reparacion pc, e imaginen que paso..

"noooo, todo no te puedo decir, usa google".

REPITO, USO EL 7.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 25, 2010)

mmm, que mal no conosco el 7 que tal furula esa chinche?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola.
Como ya te han dicho vas a tener que formatear tu disco.
Dile a tu amigo que lo formatee o hazlo tú, si sabes hacerlo (abrir el Case o Tower e instalar en disco en la computadora).

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## alexus (Ene 25, 2010)

no se como se hace, pero alguna idea tengo, no pense que fuera tan dificil...

una imagen de lo que "tengo".


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 25, 2010)

hola alexus, hace rato que uso de estos dispositivos, el ultimo sata que use no le hice nada de nada, lo enchufe, el xp lo detecta como usb/atapi, como te aparece a vos, instala un par de drivers y yasta, funcionando de pelos. era un samsung de 400gbs sata en un case de lo mas comun(future). 

si le das a buscar nuevos dispositivos que te aparece??

aparece como un disco en mi pc, como si estuviese dentro de la pc, la primera vez que lo queres acceder no te tiene que dejar, te tira que no tiene formato, lo formateas en ntfs(para que acepte archivos mas grandes que 4 bgs), y ya esta andando.

ahora, ese problema que tenes vos me pasaba si por algo se desenchufaba el disco del case. si entras a setup en el post, en muchas bios te detecta lo que tenes conectado por usb. si ese es tu caso te tiene que aparecer que disco es, capacidad, etc....

fijate y decime


saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 26, 2010)

Buenas, estoy casi seguro que antes de poder usarlo como disco externo usb lo vas a tener que "particionar" (no formatear que es distinto) conectandolo directamente a la Wilder-pc y una vez que esten las particiones recien se puede "formatear"..


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 26, 2010)

nunca tuve que particionar un disco que halla usado en el carry


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

pongo en buscar dispositivo, y da vueltas y vueltas, pero no detecta nada, la pc, si lo reconoce como vieron en la imagen.

eso como se haria?

tan complejo es el 7!!!!


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ene 26, 2010)

Tienes que darle formato o particionar en principio, o no lo reconocerá tu sistema, en "Administrador/Administracion de discos", puedes hacerlo, veras los discos que tienes instalados, incluso el nuevo, ahí es donde deves de dar el formato haciendo click sobre la unidad y "Formatear...", si no ves tu disco "Instalado" es por que no lo reconoce o tienes problemas de drivers, en tal caso, puedes abrir tu pc e instalarlo dentro, repites y despues de que este listo lo sacas y lo usas con el aparatito.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 26, 2010)

Alexus tu foto me hizo acordar del Mortal Kombat


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

Cuando prendes el carry windows lo detecta como disco sin formato? Si es asi, boton de la derecha y busca "dar formato"

Si no lo detecta es el huevo o la gallina.. deberas colocar primero el disco como secundario en tu pc, que tu bios lo vea. Abres windows ya lo va a ver y desde alli lo particionas y formateas. Luego lo sacas y lo colocas en el carry volviendolo a colocar como "master" y deberia andar..

PREGUNTONTA: el carry es para discos SATA?


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

no lo detecta, la pc diice que se conecto algo al usb, pero me aparece en panel de control, como en la imagen, no en equipo o mi pc, como todos estan diciendo!

fernando, esa foto es recien llegando de trabajar...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola.

Parece que vas a tener que formatear tu disco.
No sé si esto funcione, pero haz la prueba (nada pierdes)
Entra al Panel de control ---> Herramientras administrativas ----> Administración de equipos ----> Administrador de discos, en éste último fijate si reconoce el USB.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

eso es justamente lo que no encuentro, el tal herramientas administrativas ese


----------



## MVB (Ene 26, 2010)

Para herramientas administrativas:

Clic derecho sobre equipo - administrar - Administracion de Discos.

Mi recomendacion es que no des mas vueltas y formatees  y particiones el disco con el conectado directamente a la placa.


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

ok, lo encontre, pero no, no me lo reconoce.

si lo hace en administrador de dispositivos, unidades de disco.

pero no da opcion a formatear.


----------



## MVB (Ene 26, 2010)

Siendo asi, conectalo a la placa base y formatealo desde ahi. Creo que ese es el motivo por el cual no te funciona.


----------



## alexus (Ene 26, 2010)

tocara abrir el aparato, abrir la pc, y meterlo, jejejeje. oooo...

pagar y que lo haga otro.

pense que era mas facil, tanta aparateria con los cuestiones estos...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 27, 2010)

ejemm, perdon que diga esto, peroooo el qeu te lo regalo por que fue??? capaz que te lo regalo por que a esa persona no le andaba y como vos "andas en el tema"......


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 27, 2010)

En el Administrador de Discos (creo que era), en Win Xp por lo menos, tenés que:
1) *Particionarlo!!*, no podés formatear un disco que no tiene ninguna partición!! Por eso no te debe dejar formatearlo
2) Formatearlo


Si desde windows no te deja, te recomiendo el GParted o el QTParted, los podés arrancar desde un pendrive usb o desde un CD, son herramientas precisamente para fomatear y particionar discos, muy buenas y confiables (no como el tan conocido Partition Magic, que es bastante malo, por no decir groserías ).



Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Ene 27, 2010)

zeta, por las dudas, es 0Km, aunque los chinokas a mano, sueldan pal.... y me regalo mi papa (con vos de nerd), jejeje, fomenta mi vicio por lo hi-tech! jeje

tomasito, y los demas que me recomiendan lo mismo, no puedo formatear o particionar algo que "no esta"... creo yo, yo que se...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 27, 2010)

ya metele cuchillo a la pc y conectalo como secundario, si asi no te lo detecta como disco entonces el jodido es tu disco


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 27, 2010)

Y si es lo unico, nunca va a detectar un disco sin particionar conectado por usb... no habia leido muy bien


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 27, 2010)

yo he formateado sin particionar nuevos seagate


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola.
La partición es sólo una comodidad, ya que aparentemente puedes tener 2 ó más discos duros, pero como dices, no hay necesidad de particionar el disco para formatearlo.
Tengo discos de 320G, que los particioné en 80G (es decir tengo 4 discos de 80G) en cada uno, solo por comodidad y seguridad, ya que si el disco C se infecta con un virus de esos que no te queda otra opción mas que la de formatear. sólo formateas el C, resto queda igual.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 27, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo he formateado sin particionar nuevos seagate



IMPOSIBLE, sin particiones no se puede formatear... por mas que sea una no deja de ser una partición.


----------



## MVB (Ene 27, 2010)

Pero cuando uno dice "formatee sin particionar" indica que en realidad no hizo el proceso de particionado manual, aunque el software tiene que haber primero creado una particion de todo el tamaño del disco y luego haberla formateado.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Hay cuatro opciones:
1) Tratar de formatearlo con tu aparato pero aparentemente esa ya esta descartada.
2)Sacarle dos tornillos a la PC y conectarlo como secundario, cosa que ya te dijeron y me parece la mas indicada.
3)Pagarle a un perejil para que haga algo que no es demaciado complicado.
4)Tirar todo por la ventana y quedarte con tu disco viejo jejeje.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 27, 2010)

No tengo muchas ganas de escribir:


Una *partición de disco*,en informatica, es el nombre genérico que recibe cada división presente en una sola unidad física de almacenamiento de datos. Toda partición tiene su propio sistema de archivos (formato); generalmente, casi cualquier sistema operativo interpreta, utiliza y manipula cada partición como un disco físico independiente, a pesar de que dichas particiones estén en un solo disco físico.A algún tipo de partición se le da formato mediante algún sistema de archivos como FAT, NTFS, ext4 ,ext3, ext2, FAT32, ReiserFS, Reiser4 u otro. En Windows, las particiones reconocidas son identificadas con una letra seguida por un uuihasta cuatro particiones primarias; prácticamente todo tipo de discos magnéticos y memorias flash (como pendrives) pueden particionarse. Sin embargo, para tener la posibilidad de más particiones en un solo disco, se utilizan las particiones extendidas, las cuales pueden contener un número ilimitado de particiones lógicas en su interior. Para este último tipo de particiones, no es recomendado su uso para instalar ciertos sistemas operativos, sino que son más útiles para guardar documentos o ejecutables no indispensables para el sistema.


El formato o sistema de archivos de las particiones (p. ej. NTFS) no debe ser confundido con el tipo de partición (p. ej. partición primaria), ya que en realidad no tienen directamente mucho que ver. Independientemente del sistema de archivos de una partición (FAT, ext3, NTFS, etc.), existen 3 tipos diferentes de particiones:


*Partición primaria*: Son las divisiones crudas o primarias del disco, solo puede haber 4 de éstas o 3 primarias y una extendida. Depende de una tabla de particiones. Un disco físico completamente formateado consiste, en realidad, de una partición primaria que ocupa todo el espacio del disco y posee un sistema de archivos. A este tipo de particiones, prácticamente cualquier sistema operativo puede detectarlas y asignarles una unidad, siempre y cuando el sistema operativo reconozca su formato (sistema de archivos).
*Partición extendida*: Es otro tipo de partición que actúa como una partición primaria; sirve para contener infinidad de unidades lógicas en su interior. Fue ideada para romper la limitación de 4 particiones primarias en un solo disco físico. Solo puede existir una partición de este tipo por disco, y solo sirve para contener particiones lógicas. Por lo tanto, es el único tipo de partición que no soporta un sistema de archivos directamente.
*Partición lógica*: Ocupa una porción de la partición extendida o la totalidad de la misma, la cual se ha formateado con un tipo específico de sistema de archivos (FAT32, NTFS, ext2,...) y se le ha asignado una unidad, asi el sistema operativo reconoce las particiones lógicas o su sistema de archivos. Puede haber un máximo de 32 particiones lógicas en una partición extendida.


----------



## alkronos (Feb 24, 2010)

Mira no batalles mas, haces clic con el boton derecho del raton sobre el icono EQUIPO, en el menu que aparece haces clic en "Administrar" en la ventana que se habre haces clic en "Administrador de discos" al momento que se abra va a reconocer tu disco y te indica que hay que prepararlo para poder usarlo aceptas y solo sigue las instrucciones que te muestre, al final tu disco quedara listo y reconocible para cualquier otra pc.


----------

